# Switching to a feather rest



## WillAdams (Jun 6, 2009)

Currently shooting off the shelf w/ a Bear Hair Rest w/ a toothpick stuck in beneath it on my Bear Custom Kodiak T/D (green strip from 1982 or so).

Considering getting (or making) a feather rest --- I reckon I'll need to re-tune, starting w/ adjusting my knocking point (I use a tied on one) --- was thinking I'd simultaneously get a new string, so that if I don't like it, I can easily switch back.

Any other thoughts / considerations? I read in one thread that wild turkey feathers are far more durable for this (and other uses)....

If I mislike how much it raises the arrow, how much can I trim it down and still have it work?


----------



## c-lo (Jan 8, 2012)

I have an old one on a bow that was my dad's that I shoot all the time, It's taking a bit of a beating, I have ripped out some feathers and when it gets wet it will get flatter but still works. I thought I saw them at 3 rivers, might be worth a call to them.


----------



## Bowjack (Mar 28, 2007)

I don't believe 3Rivers carry them anymore. At least that is what the employee there called and told me a couple months ago about the ones I had on back order. I had only ordered a couple to compare with the ones I get from Trap's Feather Rests anyway so no big deal.


----------



## WillAdams (Jun 6, 2009)

We'll see. I found this:

Wild Turkey Feather Arrow Rest
Item Number: 3562X
Price: $8.99

http://www.3riversarchery.com/product.asp?i=3562X

and tossed it in the cart along w/ 2 doz. TrueFlight 4" Right Wing Shield Feathers and some white Bohning cap wraps (hopefully these will be thin like the first pack I bought, not thicker and hard to apply and unwilling to stick down at the seam like the second pack).

Anyone every tried using a marker or paint on a vinyl arrow wrap?

William


----------



## Todd the archer (Feb 7, 2003)

I have made them and used them, I like them and feel they give good arrow flight even with vanes.

Todd


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

It's the person's choice..but bad to worse rest for wet and snow, and if it collapses your nock height is thrown off.


----------



## Old Sarge (Sep 9, 2008)

Bear Weatherest...just as trad, made by Bear, much more durable than a featherest. Unaffected by rain, snow, ice etc. Very easy to find and cheap. Something to consider if you can't find or don't like the featherest.


----------



## WillAdams (Jun 6, 2009)

WindWalker said:


> ..but bad to worse rest for wet and snow, and if it collapses your nock height is thrown off.


Ah, there's a real drawback.

Thanks!


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

> Ah, there's a real drawback.


Giving one a try is the only way you will know if you like the rest. I did for a brief run under hunting conditions and didn't like the results. Not just poor results for bowhunting, but after shooting strings of practice shots the feathers started frizzing and losing its stiffness.


----------

